# Bulging Aquarium



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've Noticed the top front face of the aquarium has started bulging, maybe its been like that and I never noticed, I dont know. is that normal or should I be concerned? Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be concerned. Is the brace missing?


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Brace is not missing but it is loose


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The brace needs to be firmly pushing against the tank and making contact. Otherwise it will push out until it hits the stop of the brace. If it bulges too long, it puts pressure on the seals and can leak.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

agreed with jrman.. try to tighten up the brace.. just dont do too much..


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd be concerned, how big is the tank? How long have you had it? Maybe a daft question but are you sure it's a fish tank and not one built for reptiles or something, i.e., not for water.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

good point snail. But it seems a lot of newer tanks go with thinner glass and braces for support these days. snail's point is something to check out though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thought those tanks usually don't have any bracing.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Without seeing it .... I'd be curious as to how one would tighten up the brace? All that I have seen are complete one piece trims. Unless of course the center brace is broken. I patched up mine using stainless steel plates and screwes. Quick and simple since i wasn't going for asthetics. ;o)


----------

